# 1st Time Grapher 45Hz boost, how's the rest



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

After moving my subwoofer around a little bit and finally settling on my listening position for my primary spot this is the graph I have just made w/o any EQ using a ML Abyss Subwoofer through a Denon 3311. I have yet to check out integrating my mains as that shouldn't be a problem. However this boost in the 45Hz section I believe is hurting me a bit when playback comes around. Is there anything I can do with that or should I run by my local guitar center and pick up a Feedback Destroyer to smooth it out. Second thing, how does it look aside from that boost?

Using Radio Shack SPL Meter with the cal file from this forum. Soundcard is onboard sound from a Gigabyte X58-UD5. 

My head has been spinning from reading and reading and reading so if I overlooked something I apologize.

Edit: IMG tag didn't work? Uploaded picture instead. I hope thats okay.


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I closed the bathroom door on the left wall and this is what I wound up with. Surprise! Now to look at the 50hz and 70hz nulls. :sadface:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Both look good, but I think the second one will sound better - after EQ, of course. The first one has response dropping too sharply from 25 Hz up to 90. I played with a severely-sloped curve like that and it didn’t sound good.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Both look good, but I think the second one will sound better - after EQ, of course. The first one has response dropping too sharply from 25 Hz up to 90. I played with a severely-sloped curve like that and it didn’t sound good.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


What should the slope of the curve look like? I've seen some pictures on uploaded graphs but I haven't found how to lay it over my readings or even generate that curve. Is that similar to the house curve article?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> What should the slope of the curve look like?


 There really isn’t a hard rule for that, but yes, a downward slope is a house curve.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> There really isn’t a hard rule for that, but yes, a downward slope is a house curve.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


And that, a house curve, is what I should EQ my subwoofer to! Awesome, totally getting the hang of this. Thanks for the straightforward and quick replies Wayne.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Happy to help. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## savior sound (Nov 30, 2008)

altspacen said:


> should I run by my local guitar center and pick up a Feedback Destroyer to smooth it out. Second thing, how does it look aside from that boost?[/quote]
> 
> The second graph with the door closed looks a lot better than the first. If you are happy with the sound with the mid-bass boost at 45Hz, then don't worry about it. You might want to see what adding your mains does. You could by a used BFD for cheap and use only a couple of filters to smooth some of those peaks down and experiment with it. The main thing is to use your ears. Your graph actually looks pretty good. It's your choice.


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

Well.. bought a bfd from the local guitar center. No matter what I put into the bfd for a filter, it doesn't change my output graph at all. I have a sub signal coming out to the bfd. Connected using rca to 1/4 adapters. Set up as PA filters. Confirmed not in the khz section of the filters. Blinking bypass mode. Level switch in the back doesn't affect output. Set in multiple programs 5 7 and 10. Rew recommended settings, my outrageous settings, nothing changes my subwoofer output. Graphs don't even vary. What am I doing wrong? Or is it the bfd? It appears to work. Changes filters with program changes. Saves and recalls entries. I'm at a loss. Should I start a new topic in the eq section to be of more help?


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

Wait a minute. Bypass mode should be off when I'm running the bfd to do sweeps and listening. Wow a little more reading did me well. Going to try that when I get home.


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

I believe I have it figured out now.. Can't seem to get rid of that dip around 50hz though.


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

This EQ is amazing to play with. I think I am going to leave well enough alone unless there are any further suggestions. This site contains a plethora of knowledge and I'm glad to have tapped into it.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

The curve,* Looks Great !*

How does it sound ?


<. EarlK


----------



## altspacen (Jun 23, 2011)

EarlK said:


> The curve,* Looks Great !*
> 
> How does it sound ?
> 
> ...


I had to play with the levels a bit when matching with my mains, its running a little hot but adjusted at the woofer gain so I can easily fix that. It sounds so much different. The 45Hz midbass punch is gone but easily forgotten when the spectrum is level all the way through. Being able to hear content that I missed before because of the dips and the boost and my ears not interpreting levels correctly. I don't think I have enough woofer with this ML Abyss in a 3600cuft+ room for reference, but wow its an amazing difference. I would have never thought $120 would sound this good.

Thats also with no acoustical treatment in the room. Unless you count a bed in a corner and blackout curtains along a glass exterior sliding door. I'm sure the block walls with nothing but fake wood paneling over them doesn't do me any good neither does the mirror surrounding the corner the bed is in. There is plenty of room for improvement but living in this area is much definitely more of a "blast".


----------

